# Chest tube removal



## CRC CPC (Feb 5, 2010)

Can my surgeon charge for a chest tube removal, put in by other surgeon in another state?  Would he just bill for an e&m?   
Thank you
Colleen Cox CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 5, 2010)

*Just the E/M*

Just the E/M  -- UNLESS ... 

1)  The original surgeon billed his procedure with a -54 modifier and you would bill the same procedure with a -55 modifier to signify post-operative care.
-or-

2) You had to take the patient to the OR and use general anesthesia (sometimes happens with children).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## CRC CPC (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks that was what I figured.


----------

